# Breakfast



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

What do you guys generally eat for breakfast that keeps you filled? at the moment I'm having 2 slices wholemeal toast with 2 slices cheese, not only am I thoroughly fed up of this but I'm starting to feel hungry like 2 hours after  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

Bacon sarnie
Omelette
Egg, bacon and mushrooms
Beans on toast
Croissants (the Tesco ones are roughly 20g carb each and don't spike me)
Ham and cheese or cheese and tomato toastie


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Bacon sarnie
> Omelette
> Egg, bacon and mushrooms
> Beans on toast
> ...


Don't fancy switching the cooker on at 6:55 am haha, its kind of a toastie I have just the lazy way as into a toaster bag and into the toaster! Lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

If you've got a microwave you can do beans in there while toasting the bread


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> If you've got a microwave you can do beans in there while toasting the bread


Or scrambled eggs


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> If you've got a microwave you can do beans in there while toasting the bread


I never actually thought of that little fact!! Haha  x


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Or scrambled eggs


Oh no I don't like scrambled eggs done in the micro they are disgusting! Lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

If you have beans then you just count the carbs as sugars bit as the beans take a long time to digest, according to my dietician, probably why they keep you feeling full for longer.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> If you have beans then you just count the carbs as sugars bit as the beans take a long time to digest, according to my dietician, probably why they keep you feeling full for longer.


I'm seeing the dietician on Tuesday so hoping to run through some things with her then  x


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

Right while I'm here if you were to have an omelette for tea what would you serve with it? Serious question btw  x


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Oh no I don't like scrambled eggs done in the micro they are disgusting! Lol x


Depends how you do them, practice makes perfect


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Depends how you do them, practice makes perfect


Nope tried them once made by someone else put me off trying them again I'll stick to making my scramble the traditional way haha x


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Right while I'm here if you were to have an omelette for tea what would you serve with it? Serious question btw  x


Salad. Sweet potato chips. Baked beans. (not all together)


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 13, 2017)

Boring Oatmeal with skimmed milk and blueberries. I am turning purple. When I get back home it's going to be smoked salmon and poached eggs


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Nope tried them once made by someone else put me off trying them again I'll stick to making my scramble the traditional way haha x


Have to say, mine are perfect but I have had a lot of years to perfect them.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Boring Oatmeal with skimmed milk and blueberries. I am turning purple. When I get back home it's going to be smoked salmon and poached eggs


That sounds absolutely fantastic to me ! Minus the blueberries I'd probably have raspberries, blackberries or some pear but I lack the confidence to try/change things  x


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Have to say, mine are perfect but I have had a lot of years to perfect them.


I'll come round try yours then make my mind up, deal? Lol  x


----------



## scousebird (Oct 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> That sounds absolutely fantastic to me ! Minus the blueberries I'd probably have raspberries, blackberries or some pear but I lack the confidence to try/change things  x


Why don't you try a few blueberries with the raspberries, they are lovely together IMHO.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Why don't you try a few blueberries with the raspberries, they are lovely together IMHO.


As I say I lack confidence regarding my insulin and that  x


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

I like boiled eggs with 1 slice of wholemeal toast cut into ‘soldiers’ _or
_
Scrambled egg done to perfection in the micro (need to under-do it slightly) to keep it fluffy. I sometimes do it with grated cheese melted in _or
_
Slice of toast with some nice ham and a poached egg on top

Favourite is the weekend bacon and egg buttie though 

I’m always starving on a morning so yoghurt and berries etc. wouldn’t touch the sides for me


----------



## khskel (Oct 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Right while I'm here if you were to have an omelette for tea what would you serve with it? Serious question btw  x


Salad and new potatoes


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

You’ve asked this omelette question before Kaylz because i remember you don’t like mushrooms and only you would have the prawns


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You’ve asked this omelette question before Kaylz because i remember you don’t like mushrooms and only you would have the prawns


No the omelette question before was what to fill it with, this is what to serve it with  x


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No the omelette question before was what to fill it with, this is what to serve it with  x



Oh I see  Well depending on what was in the omelette, I’d probably have sun dried tomatoes and coleslaw.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

Do you like dippy egg with soldiers?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Do you like dippy egg with soldiers?


Not actually had it in years but doubt that would fill me much either  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> What do you guys generally eat for breakfast that keeps you filled? at the moment I'm having 2 slices wholemeal toast with 2 slices cheese, not only am I thoroughly fed up of this but I'm starting to feel hungry like 2 hours after  x


Some days I will have 3 boiled eggs + 1 slice toasted Burgen with the crusts cut off ~ sliced into soldiers to dip in the eggs. Mug of coffee.
Other days its 2 fried eggs 2-3 rashers of bacon ~ mushrooms ( I know you don't like them K but you could skip these) 1 large tomatoe sliced ~ 1 slice of Burgen soya & linseed crusts cut off & fried ( experimenting with goose fat atm) Mug of coffee.
Other days its a bacon & omelette 2 slice Bergen toastie 
I rarely eat cereals these days. x


----------



## Beck S (Oct 13, 2017)

At the moment at home, I'm alternating between toast and marmite, and a small bowl of cereal.  Special K with berries is working quite well with me, although I can't have a big portion.

In the work canteen, I generally get egg on toast with bacon in the morning, which isn't the healthiest but definitely sorts me until lunch.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 13, 2017)

Must admit, brekky for me most days is just a slice of toasted Burgen with butter.  I admit it's not that filling.  Sometimes have a bit of cheese in it.  Like mackerel on tomato sauce too which I have on a low carb muffin (recipe is somewhere on here).  Sundays it's a bacon sarnie or a fry up.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 13, 2017)

Porridge nearly every morning before work (slow release of carbs)


----------



## Radders (Oct 13, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Porridge nearly every morning before work (slow release of carbs)


See that doesn't work for me at all. Porridge sends my levels sky high then leaves me starving a couple of hours later. Shame because I do love it!


----------



## Ditto (Oct 13, 2017)

Nothing fills me, I'm a bottomless pit as we say around these parts.  What about cheese on toast with tinned tomatoes on top? That was a fave of ours back in the day when we had to watch the pennies. It would fill anybody up!


----------



## Mucker86 (Oct 14, 2017)

I alternate mainly between these three types of breakfast;
Porridge oats with almond milk, few seeds and nuts. Sometimes fruit on top.
Self made muesli (without raisins) soya flakes, nuts, seeds and almond milk.
Oat pancakes with half a banana and fresh lemon squeezed over them.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 14, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Nothing fills me, I'm a bottomless pit as we say around these parts.  What about cheese on toast with tinned tomatoes on top? That was a fave of ours back in the day when we had to watch the pennies. It would fill anybody up!


I don't like tomatoes lol x


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm another porridge person. Jumbo oats, almond, soya or semi skimmed milk, with nuts, seeds, flaxseed, maybe blueberries or raspberries if I have them in. Often,  for a change, I'll soak the oats in the fridge overnight (Bircher muesli style) and then have with a dollop of plain yogurt, toasted almonds, again maybe some fruit, chopped up pear. I find the chilled porridge very filling.


----------



## Radders (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm experimenting with this issue myself at the moment. So far me most successful breakfast in terms of keeping the wolf from the door is a toasted Lidl roll, one half butter & marmite and the other peanut butter. Mind you as I use a pump I find that a multiwave bolus works best as it's so slow release and high in protein. If protein doesn't affect your levels then you're fine with it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have porridge most days for breakfast. Keeps me full until lunch.


----------



## Uller (Oct 14, 2017)

I experimented with microwaved porage this morning, 2 sachets with milk, and Scottish style (with a bit of salt).Didn't seem to spike me and dropped from 4.4 just before it to 3.9 just before lunch at the forum meet.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 14, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Nothing fills me, I'm a bottomless pit as we say around these parts.  What about cheese on toast with tinned tomatoes on top? That was a fave of ours back in the day when we had to watch the pennies. It would fill anybody up!


Mmm... that sounds really good!  Haven't had that in so long.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 14, 2017)

Uller said:


> I experimented with microwaved porage this morning, 2 sachets with milk, and Scottish style (with a bit of salt).Didn't seem to spike me and dropped from 4.4 just before it to 3.9 just before lunch at the forum meet.


That's what I have nearly every day but just one pkt. Quite often miss lunch as well. Enjoy my tea


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 16, 2017)

I was about to start a new thread but just seen this one already discussing breakfasts...

I'm looking for suggestions on the best type of cereal bars to try, or alternatives for an on-the-go breakfast.

Today I've tried the lots of testing approach, inspired by @Mark Parrott last week.
Pre-breakfast 5.9 mmol/l
Post breakfast 8.7 mmol/l
Pre-lunch 7.0 mmol/l
Post-lunch 6.6 mmol/l
Pre-dinner 4.9 mmol/l
Post-dinner 5.6 mmol/l

So this suggests that my food choices for lunch and dinner are OK, but not breakfast. Historically I've never really bothered with breakfast, preferring to roll out of bed, shower, and set off straight away for work. My DN advised that I must have a breakfast though, so I've been eating cereal bars when I get to my desk. (Belvita or similar). 

Given that I'm not going to start having kippers or omlettes at my desk, I'm wondering what are the best (or least worst) breakfast biscuits to try?


----------



## Robin (Oct 16, 2017)

nickinwarwick said:


> I was about to start a new thread but just seen this one already discussing breakfasts...
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on the best type of cereal bars to try, or alternatives for an on-the-go breakfast.
> 
> ...


I eat Nature Valley protein bars, as do quite a few others on here, I think. Only around 10g of carb. and they really fill me up. My favourite is the peanut and salted caramel, but there's a new coconut and something. There was a thread recently, I'll see if I can track it down.
Here you go.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/nature-valley-protein-bars.69537/

I think if you have a search, someone once posted that they cook Spanish omelettes in muffin cases and take them to work, so don't dismiss the omelette route!


----------



## scousebird (Oct 16, 2017)

Cooked sausages?  boiled eggs? cottage cheese? Fritatta? Obviously you would have to prep most of these but just need a bit of organising.


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks Robin, I'll experiment with that. I've seen those caramel ones and dismissed caramel as just sugar.



scousebird said:


> Cooked sausages?  boiled eggs? cottage cheese? ...



Good suggestions thanks, but that's the kind of thing I'm preparing the night before for lunch.



scousebird said:


> ... Fritatta? ....



Had to google Fritatta!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 17, 2017)

'On the go' breakfasts aren't easy, especially if you're looking for something that doesn't take any preparation.  I second the Nature Valley Protein bars.  I've also cooked up some high meat content sausages the day before & had them cold 'on the go'.  Do a batch the day before & they can last a few days.  We are more insulin resistant in the morning.  Those Bevita biscuits may be fine later in the day, but spike you first thing.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 17, 2017)

I find porridge a bit of a scary proposition at the moment because it's a bit higher in carbs than I would normally be allowing myself for breakfast, but I do really like it.  It's actually quite nice to see that others here are still eating it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> 'On the go' breakfasts aren't easy, especially if you're looking for something that doesn't take any preparation.  I second the Nature Valley Protein bars.  I've also cooked up some high meat content sausages the day before & had them cold 'on the go'.  Do a batch the day before & they can last a few days.  We are more insulin resistant in the morning.  Those Bevita biscuits may be fine later in the day, but spike you first thing.


..........and boiled eggs cooked the night before.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 17, 2017)

Have you tried crumpets Kayla?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

Beck S said:


> I find porridge a bit of a scary proposition at the moment because it's a bit higher in carbs than I would normally be allowing myself for breakfast, but I do really like it.  It's actually quite nice to see that others here are still eating it.


How much carb do you generally allow yourself for breakfast? x


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Have you tried crumpets Kayla?


No I haven't had crumpets in years actually! And I notice Asda do wholemeal crumpets xx


----------



## eggyg (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Don't fancy switching the cooker on at 6:55 am haha, its kind of a toastie I have just the lazy way as into a toaster bag and into the toaster! Lol x


Why? Does it matter whether it’s 6.55 or 7.55? You’re missing out on some great suggestions of breakfasts which will keep you full. I eat either bacon or eggs just about everyday as I can’t tolerate cereal at all.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Why? Does it matter whether it’s 6.55 or 7.55? You’re missing out on some great suggestions of breakfasts which will keep you full. I eat either bacon or eggs just about everyday as I can’t tolerate cereal at all.


Just don't want to switch the cooker on at that time with the cat flying about wanting his breakfast and don't really want to cook when I'm just up x


----------



## Radders (Oct 17, 2017)

nickinwarwick said:


> Thanks Robin, I'll experiment with that. I've seen those caramel ones and dismissed caramel as just sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9 bars are similar in carbs and quite filling too.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> How much carb do you generally allow yourself for breakfast? x


About 20-30g, so it would be pushing the upper limit.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Why? Does it matter whether it’s 6.55 or 7.55? You’re missing out on some great suggestions of breakfasts which will keep you full. I eat either bacon or eggs just about everyday as I can’t tolerate cereal at all.



I’m with you on that Eggy. I’m starving on a morning and it’s not when I’m most insulin resistant. I get away with a much higher carb content anytime before lunchtime.
I keep saying I’ll have cereal but I like hot food and I just can’t stomach the idea of cold yoghurt or fruit on a morning.

Warburtons crumpets are 17.9 grams carb each and I’d need 2! Not sure they’d be filling however, more of an empty carb hit.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 17, 2017)

Beck S said:


> About 20-30g, so it would be pushing the upper limit.


A 40g portion of oats is only around 24g carb and if you don't like it made with water you could use unsweetened almond milk instead of milk as it has no carbs x


----------



## Ditto (Oct 17, 2017)

I can't have a breakfast that doesn't have eggs in it, doesn't seem right.  The cold sausages sound a bit of all right.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No I haven't had crumpets in years actually! And I notice Asda do wholemeal crumpets xx


Try them K ~ they're delic especially with cheese or poached egg on top ~ or both?


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 18, 2017)

Bought some Nature Valley Salted Caramel Nut bars last night and tested one. Slightly too yummy but if I leave the box at work I won’t get tempted!

I’ll see today what it does to the bg level. Thanks again.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 18, 2017)

nickinwarwick said:


> Bought some Nature Valley Salted Caramel Nut bars last night and tested one. Slightly too yummy but if I leave the box at work I won’t get tempted!
> 
> I’ll see today what it does to the bg level. Thanks again.


Just had a 'lazy' breakfast Nick...Nature Valley Protein bar (chocolate & peanut)...usually buy several packets at a time...now rarely buy the salted caramel ones...they taste too good...since I work from home...can't leave them in my office...the last lot went in just over a day...besides very calorific...I need to watch that


----------



## scousebird (Oct 18, 2017)

Just about to have chia pudding & 2 boiled eggs


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd say that's a result with the Salted Caramel Peanut snack for breakfast.
Waking 5.6mmol/l
2hrs after snack 6.9 mmol/l
(No significant exercise inbetween eating and testing).


----------



## Beck S (Oct 18, 2017)

Those salted caramel bars will do me in - they taste so, so good!  I can easily see myself eating a whole box full on a bad day.


----------



## declan88 (Oct 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Bacon sarnie
> Omelette
> Egg, bacon and mushrooms
> Beans on toast
> ...



Goodness me that's one he of a breakfast! Are you a navvie or something?


----------



## declan88 (Oct 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> As I say I lack confidence regarding my insulin and that  x


Have you been on a Dafne course?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 18, 2017)

declan88 said:


> Have you been on a Dafne course?


No there isn't a dafne course run in my area x


----------



## declan88 (Oct 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Right while I'm here if you were to have an omelette for tea what would you serve with it? Serious question btw  x



Crusty bread and

Per person
Before omelette goes in pan make salad.
Handful of rocket washed and dry as poss
Tomato small chunks
Crushedggarlic clove
Tbsn olive/ rape seed oil
Tspn white wine/ cider/ lemon juice (NOT malt) vinegar
Salt

Get 2 spoons under the salad and turn it over a few times

This is a basic dressed salad.

For variationYou could add

A few black olives and anchovies and soft boiled egg to it
Ripe pear and gorgonzola crumbs
Apple slices and smoked ham bits
Fried haloumi coated in a smear of harrisa (or another spicy paste eg curry)


----------



## declan88 (Oct 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No there isn't a dafne course run in my area x



Then I'd say it's worth taking holiday for it.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 18, 2017)

declan88 said:


> Then I'd say it's worth taking holiday for it.


Unfortunately cant afford to x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> 'On the go' breakfasts aren't easy, especially if you're looking for something that doesn't take any preparation.  I second the Nature Valley Protein bars.  I've also cooked up some high meat content sausages the day before & had them cold 'on the go'.  Do a batch the day before & they can last a few days.  We are more insulin resistant in the morning.  Those Bevita biscuits may be fine later in the day, but spike you first thing.


Being a carnivore Mark, I really like the sausage idea. Definitely on my  ToDo list when I get back.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Beck S said:


> Those salted caramel bars will do me in - they taste so, so good!  I can easily see myself eating a whole box full on a bad day.


That's why I rarely but that flavour Beck...can't resist them.


----------

